

6 Uses for Machine Translation That Don’t Suck - Klonoar
http://mygengo.com/talk/blog/6-uses-for-machine-translation-that-dont-suck/

======
ilamont
This is an advertisement for Gengo.

------
thefreshteapot
Ad for their service or not, the title is misleading. There "machine learning"
= "how we use google translate".

It was well written, but the content let it down.

~~~
Klonoar
Erm, forgive me for possibly missing this, but where did it say machine
"learning"? Machine "translation" was the subject of the post, which... well,
"how we use google translate" might very well be applicable to. ;)

~~~
thefreshteapot
Your correct! What a shocking display of poor reading. Suddenly the article is
less bad.

~~~
Klonoar
Ha, 'sall good. :)

